# High-end singlespeeds?



## 3narf (7 Jun 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone ever builds seriously fast & expensive SS bikes...

Most of us seem to use recycled road frames or purpose-built steel roadsters, but it must be possible to build something special with a titanium or carbon frame! Does anyone ever bother, though? Would it be a waste of a lightweight frame?


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jun 2011)

£2799.99 at Evans


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jun 2011)

heck of a lot of retro high end steel mtbs get a second lease of life as high end blinged up to the max single speeds


----------



## wheres_my_beard (7 Jun 2011)

Nice belt drive set up there... very nice.

Here's some other Ti cycles http://www.fatbirds....ntain_Bike_2011


----------



## Ibbots (7 Jun 2011)

I had a really nice single speed build: Kysrium ES wheels, Kinesis race frame and Reynolds Ouzo Pro forks. Weighed less than 16lbs and I used it to set my record time for the last climb home, not been able to get within a minute of that time on any other bike - even on the same bike built up with gears. Ultimately it was a bit pointless though and after the rear wheel got damaged I rebuilt it as my geared road bike with new wheels and Dura Ace groupset. Current commuter is much more humble and about 7lbs heavier but a lot more practical.


----------



## Ibbots (7 Jun 2011)

Also, got as far as negotiating a price on one of these with matching fork and Ti headset not too long ago. Sale of another bike didn't produce enough cash at the time, probably for the best.

http://www.spincycleworks.com/servlet/the-45/titanium-track-bike-frame/Detail


----------



## gaz (7 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> £2799.99 at Evans



That is only a 67.5" gear as well.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Jun 2011)

3narf said:


> I was just wondering if anyone ever builds seriously fast & expensive SS bikes...
> 
> Most of us seem to use recycled road frames or purpose-built steel roadsters, but it must be possible to build something special with a titanium or carbon frame! Does anyone ever bother, though? Would it be a waste of a lightweight frame?




Ever seen track racing? lol.

On a serious note, how expensive or light does a single speed/fixed bike need to be to qualify, my fixed bike is worth well over a grand as a sum of parts and is it very light, much lighter than my Cannondale road bike, but its not ti or carbon (apart from a few select components).

Van Nichols make a titanium single speed/track frame, many custom builders also work with titanium now. As for carbon there are lots of offerings out there, have a look at Dolan, Look, Moda, Fuji, Planet-x to name but a few.

Of course it wouldnt be a waste to have a lightweight frame, but weight isnt the only advantage of those alternative materials, taking carbon as a prime example, carbon affords you much more freedom in frame shape design, meaning more aerodynamic frames (not much gained from this mind) and frames that are stiffer where it counts without the weight and bulk penalty you might pay with other materials. For example, look at the bottom bracket area of a high end carbon sprint frame, they often have quite a lot of carbon around there, making for a stiff, power efficient ride. These alternative materials also sap up road buzz pretty well apparently.


BTW, have a look at NJS Keirin racing, those bikes cost a pretty penny, they are very quick and they are all steel, dont underestimate the potential for steel.


----------



## 3narf (8 Jun 2011)

gaz said:


> That is only a 67.5" gear as well.



The sort of people who would spend that on an SS wouldn't be able to pull a bigger gear, anyway.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (8 Jun 2011)

3narf said:


> The sort of people who would spend that on an SS wouldn't be able to pull a bigger gear, anyway.


----------



## Xiorell (11 Jun 2011)

There's some very expensive SS bikes down at my LBS, very nice and I'd love to own one (there's a black, specialized one I am seriously eyeing up) but I was also a bit stumped as to what that money is going on, when they are next to lighter road bikes with more "kit" bolted to them which are at a lower price.

(not crap road bikes either, propper good stuff in that shop)


----------



## Tynan (11 Jun 2011)

3narf said:


> The sort of people who would spend that on an SS wouldn't be able to pull a bigger gear, anyway.


----------



## 3narf (13 Jun 2011)

I mean! Nearly three grand for a SS bike with a Chinese carbon frame?

You could put the same thing together for half that, I'm sure (minus the all-important brand name, of course).


----------



## jayonabike (13 Jun 2011)

O.K it's not carbon or titanium but it's less than half the price of that trek and much nicer


----------



## 3narf (13 Jun 2011)

Yeah, that is _really_ nice.


----------



## Hover Fly (13 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> £2799.99 at Evans



Rear facing ends and no mudguard eyes, s'crap.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2011)

I have one that's fast and practical. Wasn't cheap though !

Easy to do, get a good frame (via LBS) good kit, hand built wheels and you are off.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jul 2011)

My best bike has a carbon frame, 105 bits and RS30 wheels. Worth £1300, weighs 9.3 kg.
My SS is a Dynatech 401 Ti frame, from 1992 or so. Shimano Tiagra wheels, Sora brakes, bits from the spares heap.
Weighs 9.3 kg. It's fast and bombproof, and I can win the pub sprint on it. 
As FA says, decent frame, decent wheels and very little other kit, job's a good 'un.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2011)

PS it's a damn shame my Panniers weigh more than my bike.  Just shaved 100g from my handle bars.... recent crash replacement - buggered up by the load of crap I carry in my panniers.  or a good poo 

PS I am now a convert to commuting by fixed.... or indeed extended commutes. The flexibility and power training is great...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2011)

i have a nice columbus zonal alloy frame and fork set awaiting attention and tempted to build that as a single speed as have done 3 now using older steel framed one , just to see what differance apart from the weight


----------



## MrAdequate (13 Jul 2011)

I've always wanted one of these:


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jul 2011)

MrAdequate said:


> I've always wanted one of these:



Guessing you live in Southern California MrA? Can't imagine keeping that hipster clean on our mean streets in the UK


----------



## MrAdequate (13 Jul 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Guessing you live in Southern California MrA? Can't imagine keeping that hipster clean on our mean streets in the UK



You couldn't be further from the truth, up here in  sunny  manky Aberdeen, Scotland...


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Jul 2011)

Ugliest Cinelli ever (I'm a Cinelli owner myself), they have a right knack for making ugly ass stuff every now and then, integralters for example.

Decent spec though on those bootleg things, they just look ridiculous.


----------



## colinr (14 Jul 2011)

I quite like it, but an all white bike with our weather?
Ahem


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Jul 2011)

MrAdequate said:


> You couldn't be further from the truth, up here in  sunny  manky Aberdeen, Scotland...



Well then, very best of luck if you ever realise your Bootleg dream with our your weather


----------



## Allirog (21 Jul 2011)

smokeysmoo, on 13 July 2011 - 18:33:29, said:

Guessing you live in Southern California MrA? Can't imagine keeping that hipster clean on our mean streets in the UK 


MrAdequate said:


> You couldn't be further from the truth, up here in  sunny  manky Aberdeen, Scotland...


Not quite Southern California but not in the U.K. anymore either..


----------



## Jezston (23 Jul 2011)

Saw one of the new 2011 Fuji Track 2.0s in Evans today. Suddenly I like the look of modern track bikes!






Picture doesn't do it justice AT ALL.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> Saw one of the new 2011 Fuji Track 2.0s in Evans today. Suddenly I like the look of modern track bikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop it........noooo....I do not need another bike


----------



## zigzag (23 Jul 2011)

different from picture - they come with both brakes standard (at least that's what i've seen at evans).


----------



## marzjennings (23 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> Saw one of the new 2011 Fuji Track 2.0s in Evans today. Suddenly I like the look of modern track bikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is sweeeeet. Time to check and see how far I'm off my credit card limit.


----------



## marzjennings (23 Jul 2011)

Sorry and hold the phone, just checked the Fuji site and found this...








... I think I messed.


----------



## Jezston (23 Jul 2011)

zigzag said:


> different from picture - they come with both brakes standard (at least that's what i've seen at evans).



Indeed, although they are rather cheap looking Tektros. I'm not sure the above one from Marz there would even have mounts! Bit too hardcore for me


----------



## marzjennings (23 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> Indeed, although they are rather cheap looking Tektros. I'm not sure the above one from Marz there would even have mounts! Bit too hardcore for me



I was concerned about the same thing (no mounts for brakes), and went image searching in the cloud...












... and I think it's all good.


By the way I hate the new use of the word cloud for the web we've had for years.


----------



## marzjennings (23 Jul 2011)

And there's more...


----------



## 3narf (16 Nov 2015)

Crikey, did I really start this thread 4 1/2 years ago?

Lets have some up-to-date pics of blinglespeeds!*

*I'm copyrighting that


----------



## 3narf (16 Nov 2015)

http://calumdouglas.ch/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Switch_Urban.jpg


----------



## derrick (16 Nov 2015)

Not really high end, it's my wife's single speed and it is lighter than her Cervelo.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (16 Nov 2015)

I kinda like this Caad10 track


----------



## Ian H (16 Nov 2015)

A serious "high-end" fixed-wheel.


----------



## 3narf (17 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> View attachment 110167
> I kinda like this Caad10 track


Yeah, me too.

I'd love to have a track bike on the road for short blasts.

Only thing is, that sprint and glide is my favourite thing about single speed cycling; and for that you need brakes or provision thereof...


----------



## Smurfy (17 Nov 2015)

A while back a forum member posted pics of their carbon bike. I've been thinking of doing the same with a Planet X frame for a while 











https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/pink-pink-pink-planet-x.161604/

And a few years back I met a guy from Eastern Europe on a titanium fixed wheel machine that he got custom made by a local welding shop back home in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Smurfy (17 Nov 2015)

3narf said:


> The sort of people who would spend that on an SS wouldn't be able to pull a bigger gear, anyway.


The sort of people who push huge gears are basically horizontal weight lifters


----------



## 3narf (17 Nov 2015)

YellowTim said:


> A while back a forum member posted pics of their carbon bike. I've been thinking of doing the same with a Planet X frame for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ow! Those pedals clash with the frame...

Nice though!


----------



## mangid (18 Nov 2015)

Having just had a custom ti frame made, and built a bike up with good components, I might be biased, but yes, it's worth it. It's so much better that the Langster I improved over time.


----------



## zigzag (20 Nov 2015)

my custom bike, assembled from carefully selected components . just under 7kg and proper fast!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

zigzag said:


> my custom bike, assembled from carefully selected components . just under 7kg and proper fast!


 very nice. What gearing and what's it like on hills ?


----------



## zigzag (20 Nov 2015)

thanks, gearing is 52x16 and it flies up the hills as long as they are not stupidly steep. i used to run 52x20, but found it too spinny on the open roads, when going above 25mph.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

zigzag said:


> thanks, gearing is 52x16 and it flies up the hills as long as they are not stupidly steep. i used to run 52x20, but found it too spinny on the open roads, when going above 25mph.



On a 700c tyre that's nearly 88 GI. Some power in them quads to thunder that up hills. Fair play fella


----------



## 3narf (21 Nov 2015)

zigzag said:


> thanks, gearing is 52x16 and it flies up the hills as long as they are not stupidly steep. i used to run 52x20, but found it too spinny on the open roads, when going above 25mph.



Smart! God, I wouldn't get anywhere with 52x16. Think I need to lose weight...


----------



## 3narf (21 Nov 2015)

zigzag said:


> thanks, gearing is 52x16 and it flies up the hills as long as they are not stupidly steep. i used to run 52x20, but found it too spinny on the open roads, when going above 25mph.



Smart! God, I wouldn't get anywhere with 52x16. Think I need to lose weight...


----------



## aka_ricerocket (24 Nov 2015)

From Canada with Love 





What she looks like as of Now

6.48kg with the Heavy Flat Pedals.
























a little video I made showing off a Bit of what Victoria Canada has to offer.


View: https://youtu.be/qBNBp1pWp4M


*edit* new wheels Nov 20, 2015. new weight 12.05lbs 5.46kg


----------



## rideswithmoobs (24 Nov 2015)

aka_ricerocket said:


> From Canada with Love
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hhmmm yeah I actually really like that stealth look. Real nice. What frame and components make up the build ? 
Wife has family in Canada, Saskatchewan. Would love to visit especially in winter. 
Great video, and post


----------



## aka_ricerocket (24 Nov 2015)

The bike is a Trek district Carbon, which comes factory with the Gates Carbon belt drive. I stripped off the rear brake, used a "dropper seat post leaver" as a front brake leaver and just put on the Madfiber Tubular wheels the other day.


----------

